# babywearing coat for plus size mama?



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm a size 16 and 5'2", and am looking for a babywearing coat so I can wear DD in our Ergo, but just wondering about sizing. Those mamajackets look lovely, but they do seem a little svelte. I suppose I could do a poncho style, but it would probably make me look bigger....I do want to look somewhat fashionable







! Can any plus size mamas recommend a babywearing coat that worked well for them??


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm fairly small myself but the issue plagues me too! I couldn't find anything to really wear with and ergo...or Mei Tei on my back. I use a shawl which you can find in many fashions and I think they are super cute! I just wrap it around under the head and if I'm walking alot just tuck it somewhere up front in the straps. I have a couple funky crocheted type ones that are so warm to me. I used them when it was in the 20s and 30s here, wearing a sweater and making sure baby was dressed warmly to begin with.


----------



## RachelD (Dec 3, 2005)

Try Suse's Kinder Coat. They have ponchos and coats that come in quite large sizes.
We have one of the coats and our really happy with it.


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

I agree. The Suse Kindercoat is great. I'm a larger framed girl and got the XXL so Dh and I could both wear it. It's kind of bulky on me, but there's lots of room so I can layer.


----------

